# What exactly was the point of this?



## richtrickey (Sep 11, 2007)

So, I was using google to search the archives for something I posted here years ago, which I found.

But I stumbled on this:

http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=3330255&postcount=96

Personal attacks are ok if you're running the show? I haven't posted here or bothered any of the staff in ages.

So, what was the point?


----------



## Morrus (Sep 11, 2007)

My bad - you're right, I shoudn't have posted that.  The poster in question happened to remind me of times long past, and my patience was being sorely tested at the time (the issue was much more than just that one thread - emails were exchanged, also). But no, it had nothing to do with you; my apologies.


----------



## richtrickey (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks for the apology. Not a big deal I suppose, was just a little surprised to see it after being gone for quite a while.


----------

